# I may have found my 240!



## dukemushroom (May 15, 2005)

I just called a dealership about a 95 SE they have...146,000 mi, they want 6500 for it be she said they are negotiable. I'm gonna go check it out today after work...wish me luck.


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

dukemushroom said:


> I just called a dealership about a 95 SE they have...146,000 mi, they want 6500 for it be she said they are negotiable. I'm gonna go check it out today after work...wish me luck.


Thats alot of money for a 10 year old car with that many miles,please talk them down....Good luck.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

um 6500 lol your getting dicked i bought mine for 5100 and the odomiter was showin 72k miles with all records showing numbers matching


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

no, you haven't found your 240. keep looking.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yea... thats a LOT for a 240.. the MOST i would pay for a 95 with that many miles is like.. 3000$ in GOOD body condition..


----------



## dukemushroom (May 15, 2005)

Yes, i am still looking...looks like i'll be heading to texas to get one. Still gotta fix up my camaro to sell and get a loan though...waiting will be good though so i don't get dicked and can get something in really good shape.


----------



## s14_kouki_drifter (Apr 18, 2005)

start looking at auctions man and auto traders hell i was driving by one of those drive time car lots and they had 4 sitting in the parking lot and 3 were sr models . They had a minimum down payment of like 500 and all they wanted was like 3 -5 k


----------



## MiniMechanic (Dec 31, 2004)

dukemushroom said:


> Yes, i am still looking...looks like i'll be heading to texas to get one. Still gotta fix up my camaro to sell and get a loan though...waiting will be good though so i don't get dicked and can get something in really good shape.


I have a '95 240sx SE no motor but can do easy motor swap will sell shell for $1700.00


----------



## dukemushroom (May 15, 2005)

That would be awesome man but i need a running car right now...i won't be doing any performance mods for a while.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

holy shit thats alot of damn money!!!
i got my 95 with 116k miles AND an RB20 engine all together for only 5K!!!!!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you buy that 240, make sure you kiss the person that sold it to you. Because that's a good F**king.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> If you buy that 240, make sure you kiss the person that sold it to you. Because that's a good F**king.


lol who are u talkin about


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

MiniMechanic said:


> I have a '95 240sx SE no motor but can do easy motor swap will sell shell for $1700.00


Shells are worth 1/10th of private party blue book value. In this case, using the above number as a reference, $650 is the value of your shell. Shells should seldom sell (say that 6 times fast) for more than $300.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> lol who are u talkin about



dukemushroom....that's way too much for a car that old.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

dukemushroom said:


> That would be awesome man but i need a running car right now...i won't be doing any performance mods for a while.



There's one here in SC for 1000.00 PM me with details. It's got a transmission problem, but it's a 5-speed at least. What kind of Camaro do you have? There are people here in SC looking for thirdgens. I just sold mine, and there still are people asking me for it.


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

dukemushroom said:


> Yes, i am still looking...looks like i'll be heading to texas to get one. Still gotta fix up my camaro to sell and get a loan though...waiting will be good though so i don't get dicked and can get something in really good shape.


This is the reply I was replying to.


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

can some one post up a pic of what type of car ur talking about in Australia i think this is what we call a 200sx, but unsure if sum1 could post up a picture thatd be great.

Cheers


----------



## dukemushroom (May 15, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> There's one here in SC for 1000.00 PM me with details. It's got a transmission problem, but it's a 5-speed at least. What kind of Camaro do you have? There are people here in SC looking for thirdgens. I just sold mine, and there still are people asking me for it.



It's a 1991 Camaro RS...383 stroker, th350 trans, it runs well, got a couple of leaks that i'm taking care of. But SC may be a little too far out of the way even though that price is killer. BTW, a friend of mine here knows a guy who buys old 240's, rebuilds them and sells them...he just picked up a 95 that he's going ot swap to a 5 speed and put in a rebuilt KA, i think he said he'd sell it for about 3500.


----------

